

Flying robots build 20-foot-tall tower - cwan
http://futureoftech.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/12/05/9225996-flying-robots-build-20-foot-tall-tower?chromedomain=cosmiclog

======
FEBlog
if you are interested in automated building check out this paper from IROS
2011 Distributed Multi-Robot Algorithms for the TERMES 3D Collective
Construction System” by Justin Werfel, Kirstin Petersen, and Radhika Nagpal
<http://bit.ly/oeG8E2>

